# An odd encounter with a wedding photog...



## crimbfighter (Aug 13, 2013)

I bring this question to this section, seeing as how those of you in the business might be able to shed some light on this odd situation. So here's the situation. My fiancee and I found a wedding photographer who was recommended by one of my fiancee's friends. Her portfolio was very good. She had our date available, so we set up a meeting. We met with her for about an hour. We seemed to click pretty well. Her style was what we were looking for. At the end of the meeting, she said she would hold the date for a week so we could discuss it and get back to her. Then, the next morning, I got an email from her saying "Thanks for meeting with me. Unfortunately, I don't think I'm a good fit for you as a couple." Then she went on to recommend other photogs. 

I guess I'm just a bit befuddled. Everyone I've talked to said they've never heard of that happening. I'm certainly not passing judgment on her, but it doesn't seem like a good business practice. And frankly, it kinda feels like we got dumped  Maybe it's just her exercising her ability as a small business owner to pick and choose. Or maybe we're not pretty enough for her portfolio! :lmao:

Is the fit with perspective clients something those of you in the business evaluate? I suppose if a photog has a certain style, I guess I could see how personality differences might make it hard to pull off your style, but it was just kinda weird.


----------



## runnah (Aug 13, 2013)

Sounds like something better came up or she found something objectionable about your union. Most likely the first.


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 13, 2013)

runnah said:


> Sounds like something better came up or she found something objectionable about your union. Most likely the first.



Ha, hopefully it was the former..


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Aug 13, 2013)

Did you talk about what you expect?


----------



## sandollars (Aug 13, 2013)

Personally, I would rather have the Photographer tell me no and offer some others that would be able to meet my needs than accept the gig and blow it...  Call me crazy.  I admire the Photographer, whatever the reason.


----------



## matthewo (Aug 13, 2013)

Sounds like "oops i didnt remember i already have something going on that date"


----------



## bratkinson (Aug 14, 2013)

Did you ever hear of 'love at first sight'? I found out 40 years ago 'major dislike at first sight' when put on a computer consulting contract with the biggest jerk I had ever met in my life. Maybe that happened to her. Who knows. At least she graciously bowed out of the picture for reasons unknown. Maybe she's opposed to alcohol being served, or had a bad experience at the wedding location previously, or knows it's so dark there nobody can get good pictures, or....

Regardless, it's time to go with another photographer...


----------



## sm4him (Aug 14, 2013)

That is indeed weird, but if I were you, I wouldn't waste even one more second trying to figure out WHY she did that. Life's too short. No matter WHY she decided to turn you down like that, you are the ones who benefit. You are far, far better off with her just "dumping" you than to end up with a photographer who, unbeknownst to you, has some sort of issue with you.

I'm not even sure I'd use her suggested alternatives. I'd just start from scratch and ask friends for other references. If THEY suggest someone on this photog's alternatives list, I'd consider them; I just wouldn't pick them based solely on her recommendation, since at this point, her recommendation would mean squat to me.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 14, 2013)

crimbfighter said:


> I guess I'm just a bit befuddled. Everyone I've talked to said they've never heard of that happening. I'm certainly not passing judgment on her, but it doesn't seem like a good business practice. And frankly, it kinda feels like we got dumped  Maybe it's just her exercising her ability as a small business owner to pick and choose. Or maybe we're not pretty enough for her portfolio! :lmao:



You didn't get dumped, you got spared the hassle for whatever reason. Check out the photogs that she suggested and don't think anything about it.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Aug 14, 2013)

Maybe she found out you are a Nikon shooter?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 14, 2013)

Maybe you were only looking to book a smaller package, and she is confident that she can book a larger package for the same date.  Maybe she doesn't want the pressure of shooting for another photographer.

Whatever the reason, don't worry about it.  Life is too short.


----------



## runnah (Aug 14, 2013)

crimbfighter said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like something better came up or she found something objectionable about your union. Most likely the first.
> ...



Well I've heard of wedding vendors who object to gay weddings, mixed faith and even mixed race weddings. Granted they are all horrible and terrible close-minded people, but hey their loss.


----------



## crimbfighter (Aug 14, 2013)

I suppose it could be one of many reasons. Perhaps she didn't like us for some reason, or she thought she could find better clients. Who knows. Oh well, I've taken the advise and moved on! The search continues...


----------



## JusLookN (Aug 14, 2013)

Good for you.  Good luck!


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 14, 2013)

She's probably just scared to shoot for another photog. I wouldn't waste a second thought on her.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 14, 2013)

I figured it out!

She went home, and googled you and it brought her here to TPF. She then realized that if she'd blew these photos, she'd be the hot topic of the day among all these incredible photographers on THE #1 photography forum and she just couldn't take that kind of pressure. :lmao:


----------



## vtf (Aug 15, 2013)

sm4him said:


> I figured it out!
> 
> She went home, and googled you and it brought her here to TPF. She then realized that if she'd blew these photos, she'd be the hot topic of the day among all these incredible photographers on THE #1 photography forum and she just couldn't take that kind of pressure. :lmao:



Yeah, that!


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Aug 15, 2013)

sm4him said:


> ... on THE #1 photography forum...



Had to get in your shameless like trolling for the day?


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Aug 15, 2013)

Let me know when I need to buy my plane ticket.


----------



## KmH (Aug 15, 2013)

Do some research on 'pre-qualifying clients'.
Pre-Qualify Your Clients to Save Time

Pre-qualifying clients - Bing


----------

